
Open Source Node.JS PaaS - zoowar
http://nodester.com/index.html
======
skadamat
This is awesome! How difficult is it / how long did it take you to build this
man? I'm a CS / Math undergrad student and I see so many cool projects like
these but don't even know where to begin to build something like it!

------
cmatthieu
The source code is available at <http://github.com/nodester>

